# Зависает x-сервер

## kaminari

Есть система Gentoo 2007.0 на Athlon64 X2 3800, память 1 ГБ, Видюха Nvidia GeForce 7600 256MB

Система периодически виснет при работающем X-сервере независимо от нагрузки и запущенных приложений. Установлен Beryl, но система может зависнуть и без него. Зависание может произойти как через 15 мин, так и через несколько часов. В консоли может работать неделями. Раньше на этом компе такая же фигня была в Убунту. После зависания не движется мышь, не работают никакие "волшебные" кнопки.

Настройки xorg.conf:

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Default Layout"

    Screen         "Default Screen" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"

    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath	    "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath	    "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf/"

    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "GLcore"

    Load           "wfb"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "us,ru"

    Option         "XkbOptions" "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

    Option         "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "CorePointer"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Samsung 970p"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT]"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"true"

    Option	   "UseEvents"		"false"

    Option	   "RenderAccel"	"true"

    Option         "HWcursor" 	 	"on"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Default Screen"

    Device         "nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT]"

    Monitor        "Samsung 970p"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       1

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       4

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       15

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option	   "Composite"	"Enable"

EndSection

Заранее благодарю!Last edited by kaminari on Sat Jun 23, 2007 10:51 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fank

смотрим сюда

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Compiz

видим, что

```
 Load "GLcore" 

 Load "vbe" 

```

должно быть выключено

и так далее по руководству нужно все проверить...

потом нужно запостить

```
emerge xorg-server -pv
```

и лог тоже было бы неплохо увидеть...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Память проверить рекомендую.

----------

## kaminari

Спасибо fank-у!

Действительно собака порылась в 

```
Load "GLcore"
```

Просто в других гидах (howto xgl, howto nvidia-gl, howto beryl) об этом ничего не сказано.

В итоге привел свой /etc/X11/xorg.conf к следующему виду:

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Default Layout"

    Screen         "Default Screen" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"

    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath	    "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath	    "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf/"

    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "wfb"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "us,ru"

    Option         "XkbOptions" "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

    Option         "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "CorePointer"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Samsung 970p"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT]"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    Option	   "UseEvents"		"false"

    Option	   "RenderAccel"	"true"

    Option         "HWcursor" 	 	"on"

    Option         "DRI"     		"true"

    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "Dri"

    Group 	   0

    Mode 	   0666

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Default Screen"

    Device         "nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT]"

    Monitor        "Samsung 970p"

    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"true"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       1

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       4

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       15

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option	   "Composite"	"Enable"

EndSection

Уже 2 дня - полет нормальный!

Вот вывод $ emerge -pv xorg-server

(Может нужен кому)

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3  USE="dri nptl xorg xprint (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -sdl" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 (-i740) -i810 (-impact) (-imstt) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) (-nsc) -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

----------

## kaminari

Ага, только запостил, что все зашибись, а она опять зависла   :Crying or Very sad:   :Mad:   :Confused: 

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Память проверить рекомендую.

 

Гонял Memtest86 5 раз - ни одной ошибки.

Может кто знает где можно прочитать про эти модули и за что каждый из них отвечает?

----------

## kaminari

Разобрался наконец!

 :Twisted Evil: 

Тупо пересобрал xorg-server с CFLAGS= -O2 вместо -O3

Пока работает (стук-тук)

----------

## gelog

у меня тож самое было на ubuntu, зависал берил, но вот компиз работает норм )  + у firefoxa и nvidia  утечка памяти, так вообше кошмар !!  :Twisted Evil: 

PS сейчас пробую gentoo, так как мне bsd системы вообще по душе  :Smile: . да вот ток ядро новое не собирается :/

----------

## bobdva

 *kaminari wrote:*   

> Разобрался наконец!
> 
> Тупо пересобрал xorg-server с CFLAGS= -O2 вместо -O3
> 
> Пока работает (стук-тук)

 

не помогло - так же виснет. Откатился уже до 1.3 - который раньше работал без нареканий и с -O3

----------

## bobdva

По теме: X.org Lockups

----------

## but4er

была похожая проблемма, дело оказалось в (памяти + chipset), память была полностью рабочая, memtest никаких ошибок не выдавал, но вот в связке они работать не хотели.

----------

## Cleus

А у меня тоже проблема, причем устойчивая, недавно появилась - играет mplayer и в определенный момент висет, намертво завешивая Х-ы. Второго компа нет, проверить, зависла вся система или нет не могу, но по крайней мере кнопка выключения компа (acpid) не реагирует, видимо таки виснет тоже. Убить Х не могу, клава и мышь не реагируют. Можно только перезагрузиться. Ужасно.

Сперва грешил на mkv с h.264, но на обычной xvid авишке случилось то же самое.

Все самое последнее - xorg, ядро.

Память еще не проверял, но до этого поменял gcc профиль на новый, может это от него такое случилось?

----------

